# Social Security ------again



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Remember the story about the republicans trying to steal your social security? I don't normally cut and post, but I received an interesting email. I don't know how much is true, or how much is not, but I am searching.

SOCIAL SECURITY:
Franklin Roosevelt, a Democrat, introduced the Social Security
(FICA) Program. 
He promised:
1) That participation in the Program would be completely voluntary,
2) That the participants would only have to pay 1% of the first $1,400 of their annual incomes into the Program,
3) That the money the participants elected to put into the Program would be deductible from their income for tax purposes each year
4.) That the money the participants put into the independent "Trust Fund" rather than into the General operating fund, and therefore, would only be used to fund the Social Security Retirement Program, and no other Government program
5) That the annuity payments to the retirees would never be taxed as income. Since many of us have paid into FICA for years and are now receiving a Social Security check every month -- and then finding that we are getting taxed on 85% of the money we paid to the Federal government to "put away," you may be interested in the following:

Q: Which Political Party took Social Security from the independent "Trust" fund and put it into the General fund so that Congress could spend it?

A: It was Lyndon Johnson and the Democratically-controlled House and Senate.

Q: Which Political Party eliminated the income tax deduction for Social Security (FICA) withholding?

A: The Democratic Party.

Q: Which Political Party started taxing Social Securityannuities?

A: The Democratic Party, with Al Gore casting the "tie-breaking" deciding vote as President of the Senate, while he was Vice President of the U.S.

Q: Which Political Party decided to start giving annuity payments to immigrants?

MY FAVORITE :

A: That's right! Jimmy Carter and the Democratic Party. Immigrants moved into this country, and at age 65, began to receive SSI Social Security payments! The Democratic Party gave these payments to them, even though they never paid a dime into it!

Then, after doing all this lying and thieving and violation of the original contract (FICA), the Democrats turn around and tell you that the Republicans want to take your Social Security away! And the worst part about it is, uninformed citizens believe it!


----------



## jacksbrat (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes!!!! Social Security is a Democrat program. Why should we let George Bush "fix" it for us?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Because if all of the above is correct the democrats are also destroying it. Or was it's intent just another way to tax fellow Americans then give it to those who did not contribute as a way to buy votes with our money?


----------



## jacksbrat (Feb 12, 2006)

> Because if all of the above is correct the democrats are also destroying it. Or was it's intent just another way to tax fellow Americans then give it to those who did not contribute as a way to buy votes with our money?


It's a known fact that the republicans have been trying to "fix" (distroy) SS for years. If they had their way, it would have been gone years ago. It's a popular democrat program, let democrats fix it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think I am talking to the wall. Read the above. It is in trouble, and you know who put it there. If the democrats fix it say good by. That or the only ones democrats will give it to will be illegal aliens. Along with their drivers license.


----------



## jacksbrat (Feb 12, 2006)

> I think I am talking to the wall. Read the above. It is in trouble, and you know who put it there. If the democrats fix it say good by. That or the only ones democrats will give it to will be illegal aliens. Along with their drivers license.


I've listened to this republican propaganda for 40 years. It has been "going broke" as long as I can remember. The republicans just can't stand to see all that money helping people, instead of being in their bank accounts. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

No, its more than that. Its the government saying "WE know better than you do, so pay up"

Do you realise that if you had the choice to invest the money the government takes instead of handing it over to them you could retire a millionaire?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Do you remember Reagan robbing the federal employee retirement system and putting it in social security to save it? It wouldn't need saving if the democrats would stop raiding it. Even your old friend Al Gore raided it, and during his bid for the president he kept repeating I will put it in a "lock box". Face the facts jacksbrat, reality isn't like you would like to imagine it.


----------



## jacksbrat (Feb 12, 2006)

> Do you realise that if you had the choice to invest the money the government takes instead of handing it over to them you could retire a millionaire?


But isn't that were we were before we had SS? Was everyone millionaires back then. No. If there were no need for it, we wouldn't have it. There was a problem and the democrats fixed it. The lame excise that paying Social Security is keeping you from becoming rich is bogus. Can you name me one civilized country that doesn't have some sort of Social Security? Most far more "liberal" than ours. I've seen the good the program has done personally and just can't set back and let lies of politicians distroy it.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Thats why I said "Choice" Some people are not going to be educated enough, or talanted enough, or for that matter care enough to manage their money. For those people, yes Social Security has saved them from the gutter.

But Im not like those people. I manage my money tighter than a lot of people I know. I plan ahead with my money, making it work as hard as it can for me. But Im not a rich man. I work hard for my money, and most of what I earn goes to pay bills. And no, I dont have a single credit card, and that is by choice. I'd like the government to give me back my money, and allow me to start pumping it into an IRA or some other retirement program. But that wont happen.

I'll retire, and I will live well on the money I was able to keep from Uncle Sucker, and will likely use what ever pitance the SS department gives me as play money.


----------



## jacksbrat (Feb 12, 2006)

> Thats why I said "Choice" Some people are not going to be educated enough, or talanted enough, or for that matter care enough to manage their money. For those people, yes Social Security has saved them from the gutter.


Yea, Yea, Yea. Just like all teenagers think their 10 feet tall and bullet proof, many fools thinks they will be a millionaire by the time their 50. Sorry. I's these folks that we have to have social security for. If we let everyone that thinks they'll never need, it drop out of it, no one would pay in to it and we'd be back to stepping over starving people complaining to the governemt to do something.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

So are you a complete socialist? Or just when it suits your needs?

I dont care if I sound cruel or heartless. If you wanna give, give! Im not stopping you. Hell, I give to charity of my own free will. Its the FORCED removal of money from of my paycheck for someone else that I am against.

And whats wrong with thinking I can be a millionaire by the time Im 50? Have you so givin up on yourself and the rest of working class America that you dont think its possible?


----------



## jacksbrat (Feb 12, 2006)

> I dont care if I sound cruel or heartless. If you wanna give, give! Im not stopping you. Hell, I give to charity of my own free will. Its the FORCED removal of money from of my paycheck for someone else that I am against.


Maybe if all the "givers" would give like they say they would, and the wealthy would care about their "brother" like they say they do, we wouldn't need a forced government insurance program. But they won't. We were there, and it didn't work. Why don't you complain when money is taken from you and given to wealthy people that don't need it? It happens every day.



> And whats wrong with thinking I can be a millionaire by the time Im 50? Have you so givin up on yourself and the rest of working class America that you dont think its possible?


Nothing, that's the American dream. But that's all it is. Paying in Social Security isn't going to stop you if it's going to happen, and can't be used as an excuse if you don't. Good luck.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

jacksbrat said:


> Why don't you complain when money is taken from you and given to wealthy people that don't need it? It happens every day.


To whom? Please god come up with something more original than "the evil corporate giants"



jacksbrat said:


> Nothing, that's the American dream. But that's all it is. Paying in Social Security isn't going to stop you if it's going to happen, and can't be used as an excuse if you don't. Good luck.


Im glad you think its a dream. Its people like you without ambition that allow people like me to stand out, move up, and become a wealthy member of the capitalist society you seem to hate so much.


----------



## jacksbrat (Feb 12, 2006)

> To whom? Please god come up with something more original than "the evil corporate giants"


Oh No!!! Those corporate giants could never be evil!!! How could they be.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

That program was designed because the democrats didn't think the most people were smart enough to save their own money, now they do it for you by FORCE and the other reason why Democrats love it so much, it's another way to try to get something for nothing!
You pay in for 50 years or so of hard work and some lowlife trys to figureout a way to scam the system like the little crapheads did in New Orleans, using (80-90%) several BOGUS SSN's so they could scam us out of more money, then ***** that the Fed. government wasn't acting fast enough.


----------



## jacksbrat (Feb 12, 2006)

> That program was designed because the democrats didn't think the most people were smart enough to save their own money, now they do it for you by FORCE and the other reason why Democrats love it so much, it's another way to try to get something for nothing!
> You pay in for 50 years or so of hard work and some lowlife trys to figureout a way to scam the system like the little crapheads did in New Orleans, using (80-90%) several BOGUS SSN's so they could scam us out of more money, then b#tch that the Fed. government wasn't acting fast enough.


Wrong, Wrong, Wrong. The program was started right after a stock market crashed and many lost their savings and every thing they had. The government decided there had to be a safeguard for this. Social security is a government insurance program, not a savings account. You can save as much money as you want. The government passes my money out to a lot of "lowlifes", why just pick on the poor ones?


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Jackbrat wrote:

The government passes my money out to a lot of "lowlifes", why just pick on the poor ones?

Hmmm this sounds to like simple "Redistribution of the Wealth"

"From each according to his means, to each according to his needs."

Isn't that straight out of the "Communist Manifesto?""


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

It must be hell waking up every morning Jack, how did you get it engrained in your head that you have to have every one else take care of you. For God sakes man grab yourself by the boot straps and grow up, or do we want to succle from momma(uncle sam). Always such a negative attitude with these types, there's only one problem with your statements Jack, the majority of the American people know EXACTLY how SSI got to where it is today so you might as well go blow smoke up somebody elses rear.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Jacks son

I think you want us to pay in to SS so much because you want it there for you. If you need it so bad evidently you didn't save any throughout your working career. Let me guess you're an older fellow, and have not saved a dime. I suppose you have no savings because of the evil corporate giants, nothing to do with week-end parties. Maybe you had many new cars, expensive booze, and a dozen pair of sunglasses at a time. The people who want a choice with their social security are the people who would put their $20 into savings instead of another case of beer, or something really cool.


----------



## jacksbrat (Feb 12, 2006)

> Let me guess you're an older fellow, and have not saved a dime. I suppose you have no savings because of the evil corporate giants, nothing to do with week-end parties. Maybe you had many new cars, expensive booze, and a dozen pair of sunglasses at a time. The people who want a choice with their social security are the people who would put their $20 into savings instead of another case of beer, or something really cool.


Wrong, Wrong, Wrong. Before you go demonizing someone you don't know like good christian conservatives always do, I asure you I don't need my social security. I don't drink, never used dope, worked 29 years with one company(guess why it wasn't 30) and 8 for another. I have two 401k's and a pention from one company that has defaulted and the government must now pays. My house and cars are paid for and I have money in the bank. The ole "if you don't see things our way, you must be a looser" crap won't work with me. You guys that are being dragged around by the nose and march lock steep with Bush and the right wing talking heads are going to ruin this country if you don't wake up and see the light. Bush has caused disaster in every company he's tried to lead, now he's doing the same thing to the country. I hope my country can survive him.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

See the light? Theres a religious reference if I ever saw one....

Sounds like you're doing pretty good for yourself socialist..... Gimme your bank account #, I've got some homeless folks around my place of buisness that'd like a free ride into a hotel, and a nice hot meal. Time to stand up for what you believe in and start giving to those less fortunate than you. The sooner you do, the sooner we can all be equal.

You know what, my house isnt paid for yet, why dont we make this easy. Instead of trying to bring everyone up, how about you just give me enough to make us equal? Then I can quit working so hard to provide for my family cuz you will have been such a nice guy and done it for both our families... God bless socialism!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well Jack, in all sincerity I'm happy that you are well set for your retirement. Hope the fishing is good for you also.

You wanted me to guess about why you worked 29 years and not 30, and your angry with Bush. My bet is you blame him because your company outsourced your job. Maybe it was the high taxes that drove your company away. Before I continue on a rant I need to know if that is right.

Also, I was democrat at one time so you see I don't walk lock step with anyone. My first priority for the moment is second amendment. Other things are important, but that is just the way I prioritize things at the moment.

I don't decide how to vote by who I like best, I decide to vote on who I dislike the least.


----------



## jacksbrat (Feb 12, 2006)

> You wanted me to guess about why you worked 29 years and not 30, and your angry with Bush. My bet is you blame him because your company outsourced your job. Maybe it was the high taxes that drove your company away. Before I continue on a rant I need to know if that is right.


Actually, I was let go after 29 years because my retirement increased after 30 years. But actually, it's saving you money now. After a hostage take-over (thanks to Reagonomics) the retirement fund was raided and the company desolved, and the government now will be paying me my retirement.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

My guess is your life will suck no matter who's in office and you'll find some way to blame anyone but the democrats! 
Brain washed :eyeroll: 
Your not the swiftest deer in the forest are you?


----------



## jacksbrat (Feb 12, 2006)

> Your not the swiftest deer in the forest are you?


Sticks and stones will .... _How does that go again_


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

It just doesn't get any better, screamin Dean, ooops I mean screamin jack.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I think Militant_Taint is back under a different name! uke:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.mypalal.com/blog/notAdemocrat.html

http://www.mypalal.com/aboutalan/affirm ... ocrats.htm

Check this out!


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

:fiddle:


----------

